# N-Ext Users: Help!



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Hearing all of the talk and video time spent on N-Ext products, I'm right on the edge of pulling the trigger and giving it a try. I am not planning on getting any fertilizer since I'm happy with my current products. I'm really interested in the soil and biostimulant products, especially RGS and Humic12 because they might be able to help me get that extra little push I need during times of high stress or disease pressure.

For those that have used it before or are currently using it, which products are your favorite?
What differences have you seen that you feel you can reasonably attribute to the N-Ext products?
If I pull the trigger, I'll be selecting two 2.5-gallon jugs. What products would you recommend I get to test?

I also have a fescue lawn in the area I can use to test products as well, but I'm currently growing bermuda.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I can't point to 1 single product as I've been using the 4 products that come in the bio stimulant package evenly but I'm fairly confident it helped this summer with the drought and heat stress. I took this picture a couple days ago. Right side has been given N-EXT products since April, left just my normal fert program. The right side in the middle section which is 100% KBG held up significantly better then left side. In the 100% TTTF Plot and the 90/10 plot I didn't notice much of a difference.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

If you are only getting 2 I would go with Air 8 and RGS. Those two should do the best for your soil. I've used the bio stem this year but I have no previous years to compare it to. My lawn grew and looked good through the entire summer with no irrigation. It took 35 days with no rain and temps in the upper 80s for it to start to show stress. I don't know how much of that is the bio stem or common Bermuda being a tough nut to crack.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I've used the RGS, Humic 12, and 0-0-2 twice. Plan on doing the Air8 and de-thatch tonight. Have used Milorganite for my fertilizer. I guess since I've used all 3 at once....I can't say which is my individual favorites.

I do not have any pictures. But it's made a huge difference.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would get Microgreen and Air-8. MicroGreen has basically the same composition has RGS but with added micronutrients (chelated Iron being the one with a bigger impact on color). It does have a tad less kelp (2% vs. 3%) but still very similar. Air-8 in my mind is unproven but has a unique claim as a liquid aeration product that isn't just a wetting agent. All of them have humic acid, so IMO getting Humic-12 is redundant and you'd miss out on the other products' unique features.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> I would get Microgreen and Air-8. MicroGreen has basically the same composition has RGS but with added micronutrients (chelated Iron being the one with a bigger impact on color). It does have a tad less kelp (2% vs. 3%) but still very similar. Air-8 in my mind is unproven but has a unique claim as a liquid aeration product that isn't just a wetting agent. All of them have humic acid, so IMO getting Humic-12 is redundant and you'd miss out on the other products' unique features.


Interesting point. Besides 1% less kelp, are all the other comps equal or better in the Microgreen?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I would get Microgreen and Air-8. MicroGreen has basically the same composition has RGS but with added micronutrients (chelated Iron being the one with a bigger impact on color). It does have a tad less kelp (2% vs. 3%) but still very similar. Air-8 in my mind is unproven but has a unique claim as a liquid aeration product that isn't just a wetting agent. All of them have humic acid, so IMO getting Humic-12 is redundant and you'd miss out on the other products' unique features.
> ...


RGS: 6% humic, 3% kelp

MicroGreene: 8% humic, 2% kelp, 2% Potassium, 0.5% Magnesium, 3% Sulfur, 0.05% Copper, 3% Iron, 0.25% Manganese, 0.15% Zinc


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Ok thanks! Isn't the Air-8 redundant also then since it's also Humic? Or are there additional ingredients in these?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Lawn said:
> ...


Air-8 is a "liquid aerator." Most of the products that claim that are just wetting agents (soaps and other polymers that help the water penetrate the soil). The pitch for Air-8 is that they take some of the slurry as the humic acid is being extracted from the leonardite shale before the reaction is fully complete, and the reaction continues in the soil. Allegedly that reaction creates microfractures in the soil which results in the aeration. I don't think anyone has been able to explain how this works scientifically, but anecdotally people on this forum seem to get results from it.


----------

